# Has anyone seen a pattern for this knitted throw?



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!

How do I add a photo?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:?: :?: :?:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NeetaKnits said:


> My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!
> 
> How do I add a photo?


I think it's crochet.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This looks like crochet to me but I may be totally wrong


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I do not know what that pattern is but I do like your avitar!!


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

It looks like single crochet.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

It said "Knit throw" when it was sold by a retailer online.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

That was so quick! Thanks all - if this was knit, what would the stich be called, I wonder? Thank you Irish Knitter for the compliment.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NeetaKnits said:


> It said "Knit throw" when it was sold by a retailer online.


Some retailers wouldn't know if something was knit or sewn or crochet. Knit to them is anything that looks home made. LOL


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

It is single crochet all done in both loops.
Do you crochet? This is the simplest stitch.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks like crochet to me too.

some places tag anything made with yarn as "knit." I even used to have people ask me what I was knitting when I wad actually doing counted cross-stitch!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

single crochet stitch


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's definitely crochet.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

It would help us more to see the beginning of this throw then we could help you with the stitch. 

Also, go to search on this site and type in Google reverse image search. This topic was recently posted about how to find a pattern with only a picture.

Good luck.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it is crochet too.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that is crochet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks like single crochet to me!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Another vote for crochet, I'm not sure if there is a knit stitch that's similar, but I'm happy to look throught the stitch bible to see. Maybe a seed stitch would give the same drape?


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Rice stitch looks functional, but it looks like shallow single crochet to me...


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

NeetaKnits said:


> My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!
> 
> How do I add a photo?


What about a sand stitch. 
http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library/knit-purl-combinations/sand-stitch-knitting-pattern


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Some retailers wouldn't know if something was knit or sewn or crochet. Knit to them is anything that looks home made. LOL


So true! It looks like a single crochet pattern.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

It is definitely single crochet.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

brims said:


> What about a sand stitch.
> http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library/knit-purl-combinations/sand-stitch-knitting-pattern


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think this is it, it sure looks the same.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it looks like the top left.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow! THANKS A MILLION!! 

I was taught how to crochet a flower blanket by triple chain stitch by a friend. That is the only crochet I know how to do! Where can I find a pattern for this?

Appreciate the picture and googling ideas from BBatten17 and Becca plus all other responses from that identified it accurately to be Crochet. The pictures I believe are from Pottery barn from one of their items for sale.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Go to you tube and do a search for single crochet in the front loop. You should get lots of hits. Good luck!


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Grandmann,

I just saw your response. Love the sand stitch! A winner with me. I shall use this stitch and knit it. I prefer knitting to crochet. Thank you so very much. How do you guys find the photos? I googled and could not locate anything....great job friends! I must learn this skill.

Awesome!

Thanks again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

NeetaKnits said:


> Grandmann,
> 
> I just saw your response. Love the sand stitch! A winner with me. I shall use this stitch and knit it. I prefer knitting to crochet. Thank you so very much. How do you guys find the photos? I googled and could not locate anything....great job friends! I must learn this skill.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

It definitely looks like single crochet. Thanks brim for your link, never heard of the knitting bee site before. I'm off to explore all the stitches.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I think it is single crochet using 2 strands together.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

NeetaKnits said:


> Wow! THANKS A MILLION!!
> 
> I was taught how to crochet a flower blanket by triple chain stitch by a friend. That is the only crochet I know how to do! Where can I find a pattern for this?
> 
> Appreciate the picture and googling ideas from BBatten17 and Becca plus all other responses from that identified it accurately to be Crochet. The pictures I believe are from Pottery barn from one of their items for sale.


This will help you make your single crochet, there are several video's here.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=single+crochet+video


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like extended single crochet as seen here: http://www.crochetnmore.com/073010.htm#Stitch


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's crochet also.



WindingRoad said:


> I think it's crochet.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think it's crochet.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It is single crochet done in both loops. I've noticed several catalogues offer "knit" items when they are actually crocheted.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is crochet. Crochet through both loops not just one. That creates a pattern that looks like a similar garter row.


----------



## ddam99 (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree that it is "single crochet stitch".
Very easy stitch.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Think it's crochet and uses a half double crochet stitch.


----------



## Rootie (Jan 5, 2015)

I have used this yarn to knit an afghan. I used bamboo needles and was very slippery. By the time I was finish it was very heavy on my lap put I loved the feel of the end result.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

It is single crochet. To knit it, you would have to learn to crochet first. Then you could "knit" it by doing it in single crochet. 

Just because a retailer sees something made with yarn and calls it all knitting, doesn't make it so. 

In some translations from other languages, it comes out all "crochet" even if knitted.

You might be able to do a garter stitch blanket, and get a similar enough piece to make your daughter happy, but if this is the first time she's asked you to make something because she liked it, she might be disappointed if it doesn't look exactly the same.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

pammash said:


> It looks like single crochet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

it's crochet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't tell you how many times my hubby has said 'So what are you knitting now?' when I was crocheting... the last time I said ... I don't know when are you going to go play football with those clubs in the closet?!!!!!! he got the idea... that just because his sport has a ball in it.. doesn't mean its foot ball just like just because I have yarn in my lap doesn't mean its knitting... Some people have no clue!!!!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

This is crochet done in single stitch.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

It is definitely single crochet.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

ADW55 said:


> It is single crochet all done in both loops.
> Do you crochet? This is the simplest stitch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

My bet is Sand stitch:

http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-stitch-library/knit-purl-combinations/sand-stitch-kn...


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

From the picture Bbatten 17 posted, I think it looks very similar to the upper right corner "single crochet through front loop only". It also looks like it could have been made with a heavier yarn and larger hook.

Yes, if it is the first thing you daughter has asked for, you will want it to be as close to what she pictured as possible. Good luck!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I do both knit and crochet. It is definitely single crochet worked through both loops. Very easy to do even if you have never crocheted. Check out a video online. You should have no problem. You can also find patterns online. Let us see it when you are done&#128515;


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Some retailers wouldn't know if something was knit or sewn or crochet. Knit to them is anything that looks home made. LOL


Retailers? Some people will tell you they are knitting when they have a crochet hook in their hand. If you ask them if they use two needles or one hook to make it they will say one...I told you I knit. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Definitely single crochet worked thru only one loop. The horizontal part of the st resembles that of the purl stitch; but it's crochet.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

it looks like a single crochet stitch to me


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> It's definitely crochet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is what I thought when I first saw the picture. Single crochets.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Some retailers wouldn't know if something was knit or sewn or crochet. Knit to them is anything that looks home made. LOL


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Could it be the linen stitch,


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

minkeyswife said:


> Looks like crochet to me too.
> 
> some places tag anything made with yarn as "knit." I even used to have people ask me what I was knitting when I wad actually doing counted cross-stitch!


Oh Boy! That one takes the cake!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Retailers aren't the best sources of identification - they think if it's yarny it's knit. Looks like some kind of wrap stitch...like maybe a couple of wraps around the needle, then bring the yarn around the wraps, then knit through the wraps. I'd give it a try except can't knit for awhile because of recalcitrant hands.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

This is crochet. I made several of these for family and used three strands of Red Heart yarn with a double crochet. They were beautiful and the recipients loved them. Good luck!!!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Me too ...Single Crochet maybe :?:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NeetaKnits said:


> It said "Knit throw" when it was sold by a retailer online.


Which means ZIP. I still remember when I found some little girls' panties that were labeled "100% nylon" in one place and "all acetate" in another on same pair.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

It is not knit it is crocheted


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> single crochet stitch


 :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Which means ZIP. I still remember when I found some little girls' panties that were labeled "100% nylon" in one place and "all acetate" in another on same pair.


Sometimes retailer use the word 'knit' as in a knit fabric, not meaning it was knitted or crocheted. And sometimes they don't know the difference. I was at a craft show where a lady was selling some beautiful doilys and inserts (vintage). Big sign which read 'Hand knit lace'. It was all crochet, with some tatted peices.. This throw is definitely single crochet.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

It isn't knit. Crochet.


----------



## knthewgillmt (Sep 21, 2011)

That's crochet.....using just a straight single crochet stitch.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> It's definitely crochet.


Amazing. I think you've got it.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

It is a single crochet, not a knit. simplest stitch of all.... you could make this up for her in a flash!!!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That looks like a crochetted blanket , not knit.


----------



## dually (Jan 7, 2013)

It is a single crochet stitch. But rather than putting the hook through the top 2 loops of the next stitch, the hook goes around the stitch from previous row from front to back. Not sure what the next row would be, I'd have to play around with different stitches. Hope this helps.


----------



## 22april (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree, it is single crochet, and very easy. Ask a friend who crochets to help. Also, check youtube.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I think it looks like the top left.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

NeetaKnits said:


> My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!
> 
> How do I add a photo?


I'm sure this is crocheted.
Looks like simple single or half double crochet.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

pammash said:


> It looks like single crochet.


I agree - simple single crochet rows


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

If you want to knit, one section of my WIP looks similar: 

K2tge, leave on needle, K in back of first stitch, move the two stitches to right hand needle. When you are to last two stitches, K2. Row worked same on right and wrong sides so it is reversible. Has a nice feel to it...it is in one panel of the afghan I'm making.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

looks like some kind of wrapped stitch to me.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

looks like single crochet to me?


----------



## dijo (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like this stitch to me, my favourite pot holder! Would be quite thick for a throw!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-best-crocheted-potholder

Just checked the comments on Ravelry and there is some information on making an afghan with this stitch.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

It's single crochet. A lot of folks don't know the difference between knit and crochet.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

beaz said:


> Looks like extended single crochet as seen here: http://www.crochetnmore.com/073010.htm#Stitch


This looks like the stitch. Interesting pattern.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

dijo said:


> Looks like this stitch to me, my favourite pot holder! Would be quite thick for a throw!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-best-crocheted-potholder
> 
> Just checked the comments on Ravelry and there is some information on making an afghan with this stitch.


Sure looks the same to me!!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

NeetaKnits said:


> My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!
> 
> How do I add a photo?


Looks like crochet to me.....


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Oh Boy! That one takes the cake!


Yeah, I would sit in the lunchroom at work and just about everyone who walked in (except for the other resident crocheter) would ask what I was knitting. One of those people is now my hubby, and also now knows the difference! Lol


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It looks like crochet. We call the stitch double crochet (dc) in Oz, In USA it is called single crochet (sc).


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree with others, it is crochet.

It will be fun to do,hope you find the pattern.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, it does look like crochet and machine made. If it is machine made your chances of finding a pattern become less.
Try typing in, "Crochet Throw" I'm sure the list will be long but,it is worth a try. Maybe if you asked one of the ladies that
work on knitting machine it they have every seen this pattern??
Good Luck.......-


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

NeetaKnits said:


> My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!
> 
> How do I add a photo?


Here's one I found on Pinterest. It is a chunky baby blanket crocheted with three strands of yarn. If you scroll down to the tutorial pictures, you can see that is very similar, if not the same, as your picture. Just picture it with one color yarn instead of three. You could easily adjust it to a larger throw.

http://chucksforchancho.com/2012/09/01/chunky-crochet-baby-blanket-tutorial/


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

NeetaKnits said:


> My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!
> 
> How do I add a photo?


this is a single crochet.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, looks like crochet to me! Thanks BBatten17 for showing
those samples. I have used three of those sample stitches
but never the bottom RH corner showing alternating front 
back stitches. Now I have another one to try out.
Thanks again,
Moisey


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I find that the word knit is often used when people mean crochet, even on the internet in various sites and then they proceed to give instructions for crochet.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

NeetaKnits said:


> My daughter has never asked me to knit something for her until now. She totally fell in love with this blanket throw. Does anyone have an idea how it is knit? I would love to knit this for her if only I had a pattern! Help?!
> 
> How do I add a photo?


Hello your pattern is indeed a double crochet pattern. I've included a picture and description of the stitch for you. You may find over 400 free crochet afghan/throw patterns at redheart.com. I hope this is helpful. Good luck


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Love this blanket thanks


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

It is single crochet, going through the back loop only. You get the pattern by using the same stitch going back and forth.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Doesn't look like any knit stitch I know. Must be crochet.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

It looks like crochet to me.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Moisey said:


> Yes, looks like crochet to me! Thanks BBatten17 for showing
> those samples. I have used three of those sample stitches
> but never the bottom RH corner showing alternating front
> back stitches. Now I have another one to try out.
> ...


You're very welcome! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Here's one I found on Pinterest. It is a chunky baby blanket crocheted with three strands of yarn. If you scroll down to the tutorial pictures, you can see that is very similar, if not the same, as your picture. Just picture it with one color yarn instead of three. You could easily adjust it to a larger throw.
> 
> http://chucksforchancho.com/2012/09/01/chunky-crochet-baby-blanket-tutorial/


Thanks for the link laceluvr that is one of the nicest rugs I have seen - I have been looking for something like that - I feel it would be very good for using up scraps. Just using each colour until it runs out and replacing then with another the colour changes would be gradual and very nice I feel.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

It is crochet, which is fairly simple to learn, if in fact you don't already know.I would use a worsted weight yarn and chain as many as you want to get the width you need, with the recommended hook size. Then chain one and turn sc in each chain across. Repeat this row for as many rows as it takes to get the length you want.You Tube is a great place to see the stitch being made. Check out bobwilson123 which has Claire teaching on You Tube for beginner tutorials and more.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

If you'd rather knit a throw than crochet one, here's a link for a Chunky Knit Throw. Love the texture of the stitches on this one & if you use a chunky yarn, it won't take too long to knit up. If you click on "WebLetter #63" just under the first photo, it will take you to the pattern.

http://brooklyntweed.blogspot.com/2009/01/chunky-merino-throw.html


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

KnittingVal said:


> Thanks for the link laceluvr that is one of the nicest rugs I have seen - I have been looking for something like that - I feel it would be very good for using up scraps. Just using each colour until it runs out and replacing then with another the colour changes would be gradual and very nice I feel.


Great idea KnittingVal...it's great how one link can lead us onto another creative tangent.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your answers. My daughter just sent me the link to the blanket-throw. The reason for her request to knit it was, no longer available for purchase at Pottery Barn. And they did state it was a crochet work. I will knit it for my Babe, thanks for all the help. Its great to know I can count you my Knitting buddies for answers! I simply can't imagine how expensive it must have been, yet sold out!! Here you go:

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/pom-pom-hand-crochet-throw/?pkey=e%7Cpom%2Bpom%2Bhand%2Bcrochet%2Bthrow%7C0%7Cbest%7C0%7C1%7C48%7C%7C1&cm_src=NLASEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I just had a look at the "throws" on that site and the knitted & crocheted ones appear to range from about $79.00
to $129.00 so depending on the cost of your yarn, the difference will be made up with "love & affection" as they
used to write in wills left from one partner to another.
Either way she will get a bargain from her lovely mum!
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for the lovely thought, Moisey! So sweet of you. That is not bad a price at all considering how much yarn and time plus effort goes into each one. Lion brand yarns has a major clearance going on at 50%-75% off that I plan on taking advantage of. A bargain!


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Looking at some of these patterns via photos and links, I am tempted to crochet versus knit! Saved all the links for now and bookmarked this conversation too.

I am curious which is softer - knitting or crocheting with the same yarn? Perhaps I should knit one swatch and crochet the other to experiment? Has anyone tried and already know the answer? :?:

She like the Organic cotton yarn at Lion brand yarn. Never used it before. Can anyone tell me if it is soft? :?:

Thanks a lot! Oh! Loved reading all the little and big anecdotes....thanks for sharing. 

Glad to make friends with all!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I mainly do crochet work these days but I have to confess that
most knitted fabrics appear to be finer & possibly softer than most
crochet work, depending on the pattern involved, whether there are many bumps & twists or puffs in the work.
The first two photos attached show a crocheted baby blanket I
recently posted here but it is worked into the front loop only making it finer, like knitting & made in pure wool suitable for a baby's skin.
Some patterns have you working into the back stitch only with
similar results. (The back stitch patterns are easier to work than the front stitch ones, in my opinion.)

The second close-up of a baby blanket is in very soft, smooth, cool bamboo cotton which is suitable for our hot summer here as the baby I made it for was born mid-November.
You should be able to choose suitable yarn from the sale you spoke of but if wanting to crochet instead of knit & still wanting a
smooth finish the front or back loop crochet will give you that.
I am sure the chevron pattern was a Red Heart free pattern.
Good luck with your choice.
Moisey


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

NeetaKnits said:


> Looking at some of these patterns via photos and links, I am tempted to crochet versus knit! Saved all the links for now and bookmarked this conversation too.
> 
> I am curious which is softer - knitting or crocheting with the same yarn? Perhaps I should knit one swatch and crochet the other to experiment? Has anyone tried and already know the answer? :?:
> 
> ...


Knitting is softer, and uses less yarn.
Both will be soft after washing.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Nilzavg said:


> Hello your pattern is indeed a double crochet pattern. I've included a picture and description of the stitch for you. You may find over 400 free crochet afghan/throw patterns at redheart.com. I hope this is helpful. Good luck


this looks like half double. a double usually has a little longer post, please show the right side of this booklet, the sample looks tan-ish in color, i would like to read this description too. i was incorrect about the single crochet ... i can see by this photo...but real curious about the opposite page. thank you in advance, if you will post.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Moisey, Love your blankets...thank you much for all the suggestions. Will keep them in mind.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

I have posted the link to the throw at Pottery barn. My daughter had sent me the photo that she took to show me when they visited us at holidays. Its all sold out...and it is crochet work. She was somehow able to find the link and I did post it. Thank you.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

penneymay said:


> this looks like half double. a double usually has a little longer post, please show the right side of this booklet, the sample looks tan-ish in color, i would like to read this description too. i was incorrect about the single crochet ... i can see by this photo...but real curious about the opposite page. thank you in advance, if you will post.


Hello, her is a couple of pics as requested. Hope this is helpful. I highly recommend this book.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Nilzavg said:


> Hello, her is a couple of pics as requested. Hope this is helpful. I highly recommend this book.


ohhhh my, i really like the offset treble. thank you so much for sharing, i will look for this book in my local shops


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

penneymay said:


> ohhhh my, i really like the offset treble. thank you so much for sharing, i will look for this book in my local shops


You are very welcome! Look for it at Joanns.com. It's 24.95 but you can use their 50% off coupon this week. Good luck.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Nilzavg said:


> You are very welcome! Look for it at Joanns.com. It's 24.95 but you can use their 50% off coupon this week. Good luck.


i have a joanns store a few miles from me. i will venture out once this cold snap moves on out to the seas....BBRRRRRR


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

penneymay said:


> i have a joanns store a few miles from me. i will venture out once this cold snap moves on out to the seas....BBRRRRRR


50% off is a motivator though :thumbup:


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks like quite a useful book. Thanks for the photos of stitches and the info about the 50% off coupon. Beats hunting for stitches on the net! ;-)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's crochet, not knitted.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

penneymay said:


> 50% off is a motivator though :thumbup:


50% always gets me out of the house. LOL


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

NeetaKnits said:


> It said "Knit throw" when it was sold by a retailer online.


Whoever wrote the copy didn't know the difference between knit and crochet.. That is not uncommon.. Looks like rows of single crochet to me.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

NeetaKnits said:


> Looks like quite a useful book. Thanks for the photos of stitches and the info about the 50% off coupon. Beats hunting for stitches on the net! ;-)


You bet it does, half the book covers crochet and the other half covers knitting. That's what I love about it.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

gma11331 said:


> If you want to knit, one section of my WIP looks similar:
> 
> K2tge, leave on needle, K in back of first stitch, move the two stitches to right hand needle. When you are to last two stitches, K2. Row worked same on right and wrong sides so it is reversible. Has a nice feel to it...it is in one panel of the afghan I'm making.


Thank you Gma! Will try it today and see what it looks like.


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

dijo said:


> Looks like this stitch to me, my favourite pot holder! Would be quite thick for a throw!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-best-crocheted-potholder
> 
> Just checked the comments on Ravelry and there is some information on making an afghan with this stitch.


I shall surely try to crochet this dishie to see how soft it feels before deciding on whether to crochet or knit. Thanks Much....appreciate everyone' s efforts and comments.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

NeetaKnits said:


> I shall surely try to crochet this dishie to see how soft it feels before deciding on whether to crochet or knit. Thanks Much....appreciate everyone' s efforts and comments.


This potholder is double thick, as it is crochet over it's self to 
make it thicker.

Here are a couple that are just single crochet dishcloths same
stitch in the original picture.






for this one you need to scroll down for the pattern.

http://www.moms-crochet.com/easy-crochet-dishcloth.html


----------



## NeetaKnits (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks! Looks like it is quite easy. Appreciate this video link much.


----------

